# Architects & Patrons of Architecture...



## KB_314 (31/3/16)

Not sure if there are any vaping architects or fans on the forum, but if there are, I've created this thread for general off-topic discussion.

Unfortunately, what caused me to create the thread, is rather sombre.

Earlier today, Dame Zaha Hadid unexpectedly passed away at 65, from a heart-attack in a Miami hospital, while being treated for Bronchitis. A true talent, and pioneer of avant-garde architecture, Zaha became, over the past 15 years, one of the most influential and notable designers of her generation. Her work is instantly recognisable. Loved and hated - always significant. Accused by governments, honoured by royalty, and everything in-between. The profession of architecture will mourn her.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Wow! 

Absolutely amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

